# 12th grade GED



## Mush (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey guys n galz!
heres some information which might be of help to some of you. The 12th grade GED degree or diploma is accepted by the IBCC. 
I have done my olevels here in Dubai and am now planning on doing this. So its a good alternative.
I have emailed the IBCC asking them if they will accept the degree. Let me get a reply on that and i will post it here as well.
As for the premed program offered here in dubai by a few uni's, that is not accepted by the ibcc.

Hope it helps.

Ciao!#happy 



Mush said:


> _Hey guys,_
> _I have seen you guys are like experts at this so thought i would ask you._
> _Does the IBCC accept 12th grade GED? it will be a certificate from State of Maine (USA). I really want to get into Shifa and am thinking of doing this as well as my SATs this year and applying._
> 
> ...





MastahRiz said:


> *Re: hey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mush (Jun 25, 2007)

guys...still no reply from IBCC...dont know how many days it has been now:S still waiting
However DOW is accepting without IBCC equivalence...are there any other unis with same eligibility?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Mush said:


> I have emailed the IBCC asking them if they will accept the degree. Let me get a reply on that and i will post it here as well.





Mush said:


> guys...still no reply from IBCC...dont know how many days it has been now:S still waiting
> However DOW is accepting without IBCC equivalence...are there any other unis with same eligibility?



Hey Mush,
First off it would be best to call the IBCC office as they tend to be a bit scatterbrained and aren't known for responding to e-mails quickly, if ever..

Secondly, read this: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html
check out #10. You absolutely must have a certificate to graduate from med school. Better to get it sorted out before you apply. In some cases, students have had to drop out of med school and take certain courses to meet the IBCC requirements when they've been denied by IBCC post-med school acceptance. #shocked


----------



## WAQASILYAS (Mar 22, 2008)

hey.can you help to look myself as a ged diploma holder . how ibcc will consider my score 2370. ibcc donot give gpa or level in alphabatic for ged diploma.


----------

